

Anonymous Internet access: Tor vs uProxy round-up - anonrig
https://line.do/anonymous-internet-access-tor-vs-uproxy-round-up/1ke/vertical

======
d0ugie
> might be as anonymous as Tor

Way to set the bar high, bro.

This article appears to be written by someone who feels threatened that his
Tor speed will drop if uProxy becomes popular, or by someone who is completely
unfamiliar with all of Tor's many pitfalls. As for uproxy, it's still in
closed beta and something tells me the author didn't get an invite (or try to
get one) before producing his analysis. Nice mobile theme though.

------
dashersw
I believe the anonymity will be increased by multiple levels of uProxy usage.
If the friend you use as a proxy uses another friend, you get two layers.
After there's enough traction, it might be as anonymous as Tor.

